# 1996 My O scale setup



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

This was my 4X12 O scale layout in California in my 3 car garage-- i was running 2 trains at once with an elevated track---I had to sell it all when I moved...  I am looking to set up a new one in my garage here in Nevada-- smaller than this though


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have just boxed it up?

Trains and track are only a couple of boxes.

Well now you can do it bigger and better?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If it's a garage setup, maybe consider a lift system with the layout board suspended on pulleys? We've had a few good / successful examples of that here on the fourm.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

I did move everything but when I got to NC I had to sell everything with my daughter on the way--when you need money stuff has to go


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nevada wheel said:


> I did move everything but when I got to NC I had to sell everything with my daughter on the way--when you need money stuff has to go



And when she grows up make sure you let her know of the sacrifice you made for her.

I thought you got rid of them to move and it did not look too hard to pack all of them up. 

Except for the table itself.

OH well like I said bigger and better now?


Edit,
California,NC? Now your in Vegas?

Why don't you stay in one spot.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

> Edit,
> California,NC? Now your in Vegas?


yep Military--retired in 2003 now living in Vegas. I could do a big layout again but the truck would have to be out of the garage--which is not good....


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats great. I mentioned in another thread recently how those size layouts remind me of my childhood long ago. I did lose all my larger scale stuff in a move as a teenager. Wish I still had all that stuff. I used to have one of those State of Maine Boxcars way back in the 60's.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

> smaller than this though


I wonder how many times I've said that. Is it possible for a Model Railroader to stay small? 

I like the classic O guage look of your old layout. Best of luck on your new one. Keep us posted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nevada wheel said:


> yep Military--retired in 2003 now living in Vegas. I could do a big layout again but the truck would have to be out of the garage--which is not good....


It gets hot in the summer with the truck sitting in the sun!


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

new one is 65" by 48" just painted the board... on my way!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oboy Railroads said:


> Is it possible for a Model Railroader to stay small? ;



It was for me.... until I bought a Lionel scale GG1 :laugh: Right now it's sitting in our family room in my glass display case because I have nowhere to run it. I tried to fit my O-72 curves in my bedroom carpet central, but because I share the room with my brother and still have to find my way out in the dark when I get up for school in the morning, they wouldn't fit and my O-36 curves came back out. All my other engines will run on my O-36. I do get to run it on the club layout in a couple weeks :thumbsup:

Nice looking little layout. Hopefully you'll find space to build a new one. As somebody mentioned before, a pulley system to lift it out of the way has been done before and would probably work perfectly for you. I think one used some foldable metal saw horses that were mounted to the bottom of the layout. Pull the legs out and set the table down on the floor to play trains, when you're done, crank it back up and fold up the legs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nevada wheel said:


> yep Military--retired in 2003 now living in Vegas. I could do a big layout again but the truck would have to be out of the garage--which is not good....



OK, that makes sense.
Thank you for your service.

Can't leave it outside?
Want more room for the RR?

They sell all kinds of these some better then others.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

that las vegas sun would KILLL that


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nevada wheel said:


> that las vegas sun would KILLL that


They make metal ones


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

I think my HOA wouldnt be too hip on that

I set up the track last night --Im starting with this I got 4 years ago after christmas at Target--it was 50 bucks--pretty good deal--runs perfect.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good buy at $50, they're getting almost that much for the Fastrack in the box!


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

Roger that John--when I saw it I said "wow thats awesome" I like how the transformer throttle looks like a whistle


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nevada wheel said:


> Im starting with this I got 4 years ago after christmas at Target--it was 50 bucks--pretty good deal--runs perfect.


Quite nice! I have two of those #1590 original sets from 1958. The 249 Scout (the original one, at least) is a good runner.

Great buy for $50!

TJ


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

Got the new one running--built a fuel tank out of scrap metal and cardboard from work--the figure was hiding in my toolbox--I guess he survived the big sell off of 2000


----------

